# Neues AB-Logo - jetzt abstimmen!



## Mariachi (14. Februar 2020)

Ich mag die Schlichtheit von Logo 1.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (14. Februar 2020)

Mariachi schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schlichtheit von Logo 1.



Jo, dafür bin ich auch.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. Februar 2020)

Mir gefallen alle drei Entwürfe, da fällt das Abstimmen schon schwer. Alle Logos sind modern und in meinen Augen auch ansprechend. Sie stehen für das neue und frische ANGLERBOARD. 
Und nicht nur Langnese oder Daiwa sind diesen Weg gegangen: Apple, Aldi, Fanta, McDonalds, Google oder kürzlich Volkswagen. Selbst der italienische Traditionsverein Juventus Turin wagte vor wenigen Jahren diesen Schritt - und wer sich mit Fußball auskennt, weiß, wie sehr die Anhänger an Traditionen hängen.
Daher  für die neuen Logos


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Februar 2020)

@Timo: Du oller Feigling ;-) Keinen Mumm in der Hose, Dich festzulegen?  Ich habe fürs erste gestimmt: Schlicht und ansprechend. Das zweite fände ich ok, das dritte geht GAR NICHT  Zu unruhig und außerdem sind wir ja kein reines RAUBFISCHFORUM.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Timo: Du oller Feigling ;-) Keinen Mumm in der Hose, Dich festzulegen?  Ich habe fürs erste gestimmt: Schlicht und ansprechend. Das zweite fände ich ok, das dritte geht GAR NICHT  Zu unruhig und außerdem sind wir ja kein reines RAUBFISCHFORUM.



Doch sicher! Habe auch für Nummer 1 gevotet!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2020)

Es tut mir leid, aber mich sprechen alle 3 nicht wirklich an.  Ich finde das vorhandene besser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Februar 2020)

Ich habe das dritte genommen, da ist für mich der Fisch realistischer als beim zweiten. Ob es nun ein Raubfisch sein muß, andere Frage. Tinca wäre doch auch schön oder eine Quappe, das ist fischtechnisch neutral.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, aber mich sprechen alle 3 nicht wirklich an.  Ich finde das vorhandene besser.



Dein gutes Recht - mal schauen, was rauskommt am Ende ...


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Februar 2020)

Wenn dann bevorzuge ich die goldene Mitte also    2


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Februar 2020)

Ganz klar die Nummer


Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Selbst der italienische Traditionsverein Juventus Turin wagte vor wenigen Jahren diesen Schritt - und wer sich mit Fußball auskennt, weiß, wie sehr die Anhänger an Traditionen hängen.
> Daher  für die neuen Logos



Manchester City hatte sich ebenfalls einem Facelifting unterzogen.

Zum Thema: Mir gefällt Nummer 1 eindeutig am besten, bei 2 wirkt die angefügte Grafik wie der Chestburster aus Aliens. Bei 3 drängt sich der Hecht zu stark in den Vordergrund und symbolisiert für mein empfinden eher ein Raubfischforum.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2020)

Von den 3en auf jeden Fall das 1., führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei. Im 2. erkenne ich das Symbol nicht und der Hecht im 3. ist zu billig und allgegenwärtig.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

2 könnte auch das Logo von Tyranidenschwarm 'Kraken' sein, bei 3 würde ich eine Sammelbestellung für Mistgabeln und Fackeln aufgeben, 1 gefällt durch Schlichtheit und Einzelhaken


----------



## rippi (14. Februar 2020)

Was mir bei allen Logos fehlt wäre noch ein "rippi's", in schnörkelig stilisierter Schrift.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Was mir bei allen Logos fehlt wäre noch ein "rippi's", in schnörkelig stilisierter Schrift.


Legst du auf das Deppenapostroph gesteigerten Wert?


----------



## rippi (14. Februar 2020)

Ja muss ich, weil "rippis" meiner Meunung nach nicht so schön aussähe.


----------



## Minimax (14. Februar 2020)

Endlich, denn das alte Logo mit der Anglersilhouette wirkt wie aus der 'Angler haben kurze Ruten und doofe Mützen' Lampagne
Und ich stimme für 1, weil 2 unverständlich erscheint und 3 eben nur Raubfischangeln symbolisiert.
Und das ist ja ohnehin schon präsent, durch die rein zufällige Wahl des Designs, der Farben und der Schrifttype der sehr guten Firma *Sportex* , 
Spass beiseite, Logo Nr 1 ist am besten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Timo: Ich habe fürs erste gestimmt: Schlicht und ansprechend. Das zweite fände ich ok, das dritte geht GAR NICHT  Zu unruhig und außerdem sind wir ja kein reines RAUBFISCHFORUM.


Jetzt rede ich dem Chef nach dem Mund ;-) Aber jenau so seh ick das och


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2020)

T'schuldigung- aber ich mags halt nicht so eckig.

Die geschwungenen Züge des alten Logos sind gefälliger und zeugen von Charakter und Identität.

Nummer 1+2 sehen aus wie aus nem Dymo- Drucker gezogen - zu dem Hecht wurde schon passend gepostet!

Irgendein Mittelweg sollte sich finden lassen!


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> T'schuldigung- aber ich mags halt nicht so eckig.
> 
> Die geschwungenen Züge des alten Logos sind gefälliger und zeugen von Charakter und Identität.
> 
> Nummer 1+2 sehen aus wie aus nem Dymo- Drucker gezogen - zu dem Hecht wurde schon passend gepostet!


Ich finde, das bisherige Logo sieht aus wie mit Wort Art gebastelt und ich mag Serifenschriftarten bei Logos nicht, sieht für mich immer nach Walldorfschule aus.


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2020)

logo 1
bei mir...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

Für mich ist es Nummer 2. Das Beste überhaupt. So ein geiles Logo hat KEINER! Es muss die 2 werden!!!


----------



## Ndber (14. Februar 2020)

Ich bin auch für 1
Die anderen sind mit zu unruhig


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wort Art gebastelt und ich mag Serifenschriftarten



Times New Roman _kursiv _


----------



## Skott (14. Februar 2020)

Nr. 1 ist toll, weil es alle Angler mit dem neutralen Einzelhaken erfasst und keine Eingrenzung durch irgendwelche Zielfischgruppen gegeben ist...!


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Nummer 2. Das Beste überhaupt. So ein geiles Logo hat KEINER! Es muss die 2 werden!!!


Abmahnung ist raus


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Abmahnung ist raus





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich habe fürs erste gestimmt: Schlicht und ansprechend.



Das erste ist sooo langweilig, da schlafen mir direkt die Füße ein...


----------



## RonTom (14. Februar 2020)

Wird auch langsam Zeit. Das vorhandene Logo erinnert stark an Angler mit beigen Westen und offenen Flanellhemden...


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Nr. 1 ist toll, weil es alle Angler mit dem neutralen Einzelhaken erfasst und keine Eingrenzung durch irgendwelche Zielfischgruppen gegeben ist...!


dto. 2 und 3 sprechen die Fliegenfischer und die Raubfischangler gezielt an. 1 ist neutral.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Das alte Logo ist ja auch unzeitgemäß:
Da sind ja angelnde Personen drauf,
könnte man ja fast als Angler identifiziert werden.


----------



## Minimax (14. Februar 2020)




----------



## BastE (14. Februar 2020)

Ich schwanke zwischen 1 und 2. Finde das erste sehr stimmig aber mir gefällt das runde Logo von 2 sehr gut.
Das zweite wirkt für mich aber insgesamt nicht so kompakt und aus einem Guss. Die Schrift mit Rahmen von Logo 1 mit dem Symbol von Logo 2 kombiniert könnte ich mir gut vorstellen!


----------



## Finke20 (14. Februar 2020)

Mir persönlich gefällt das alte Logo besser, als die 3 Vorschläge von euch, Sorry.
Der Schriftzug vom alten ist aus meiner Sicht einfach gefälliger und warum kann man diesen nicht ins neue Übernehmen.
Angeln verbindet doch Generationen und warum sollte man dieses nicht auch in  einem Logo ausdrücken.
Nach dem Motto "alter Schriftzug" und neues drumherum.


----------



## Floriho (14. Februar 2020)

Ich bin für Nr. 1. Nur sollte das Grün nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Februar 2020)

Mir gefällt die Nummer 1


----------



## Jason (14. Februar 2020)

Außer 2 und 3 gefällt mir alles.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (14. Februar 2020)

die sehen für mich alle 3 aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, dann lieber das alte mit einem Angler
es geht ja hier nicht um irgend ein Anglerboard, sondern um DAS Anglerboard


----------



## Finke20 (14. Februar 2020)

Genau Thomas. es geht um *"Das Anglerboard" *


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Da brauche ich ja mal bald,eine neue Mütze.


----------



## rippi (14. Februar 2020)

RonTom schrieb:


> Wird auch langsam Zeit. Das vorhandene Logo erinnert stark an Angler mit beigen Westen und offenen Flanellhemden...


Ja aber genau das tragen wir doch alle?
Nirgends passen braune Lederslipper besser dazu.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja aber genau das tragen wir doch alle?
> Nirgends passen braune Lederslipper besser dazu.


Doch, zum braunen Lederschlüpfer...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Doch, zum braunen Lederschlüpfer...


Da spricht ein Fachmann und Kenner!


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Doch, zum braunen Lederschlüpfer...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

Ey, die tragen sich total angenehm... Jeder sollte die mal probiert haben - und anschließend für Logo 2 stimmen!!!


----------



## Skott (14. Februar 2020)

Weder das eine noch das andere, dein Whisky-Geschmack gefällt mir besser...


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht und des blauen Dunstes,
zunächst freue ich mich sehr, dass ihr ein neues Logo einführen wollt. Das aktuelle ist in der Tat nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Es wirkt auch leider nicht cool Retro. Für mich als Berufsjugendlicher wirkt das alte Logo einfacht total eingestaubt und nach müffelnden alten Männern (und Nein, es soll sich damit niemand angesprochen oder gar angegriffen fühlen). 

So, und nun zu den drei Logos.
Angefangen mit Logo Nr. 3: Geht gar nicht, denn damit assoziiere ich ganz klar ein Raubfischforum. Sind wir aber nicht. Zudem fällt mir dabei auch das Logo der Junx von "abgemetert" ein. 

Zu Logo Nr. 2: Da bin ich komplett leidenschaftslos. Da berührt mich nichts. Als Angler habe ich Null Identifikation damit. Sorry, aber wirkt als hätte man da einen Prakti ran gelassen.

Zu guter Letzt Nr. 1: wirkt für mich am gefälligsten, zeitlos und neutral. Bei dem Rahmen um die Schrift musste ich sofort an euren Trailer "Angeln, wie es wirklich ist", denken. Da habt ihr um die Schlagwörter ebenfalls einen Rahmen gezogen. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das beabsichtigt war um eine gewisse CI zu kreieren, oder aber die Grafikabteilung es einfach so gebastelt hat. Allerdings erinnert mich Logo Nr.1 auch ein wenig an die "Tackle Tester". Ob's am Haken liegt oder an der Schriftart, ich weiß es nicht.

also, für welches Logo soll ich nun abstimmen? Wenn es nur drei Optionen geben würde, dann für Nr. 1. Da ihr aber noch eine vierte Option angeboten habt, entscheide ich mich für Abstimmmöglichkeit Vier.  Nehmt Logo Nr.1 als Grundlage und bastelt da noch ein wenig rum, dann passt das!


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2020)

@Peter_Piper 
Gefällt mir richtig gut deine Antwort. Sehr ausführlich geschrieben, schön dass du dir so viel Zeit genommen hast in Zeitalter des schnelllebigen Internets. 


Ich für meinen Teil kann mich noch nicht richtig für eine Antwort begeistern und enthalte mich (vorerst) mal. 
Wobei Nr. 3 für ein allgemeines Angelforum für mich weg fällt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2020)

2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dein gutes Recht - mal schauen, was rauskommt am Ende ...


Georg, alles gut, das Logo hat für mich keine ausschlaggebende Bedeutung.

Die Inhalte zählen, und da finde ich die Arbeit der Redaktion gut.


----------



## rippi (14. Februar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Für mich als Berufsjugendlicher wirkt das alte Logo einfacht total eingestaubt und nach müffelnden alten Männern (und Nein, es soll sich damit niemand angesprochen oder gar angegriffen fühlen).


Was soll das heißen? Sollen wir uns da angesprochen fühlen oder was? 
Berufsjugendlicher?! Da will ich aber meinen, wenn man sich so bezeichnet und nicht einmal das Wort "knorke", "töfte" oder "dufte" benutzt, ist das nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Vanner (14. Februar 2020)

3 ist definitiv besser für ein Raubfischforum geeignet, fällt also raus.
Die 2 kann ich auch nicht wirklich gut finden.
Wenn, dann würde die 1 evtl. noch durch gehen.
In allen Logos fehlt mir das "Das" vor dem Anglerboard, sollte auf jeden Fall mit eingearbeitet werden.
Ich hab mich erst mal für die 4. Option entschieden, nacharbeiten also.
Es wurde hier ja schon mal geschrieben, dass man das alte Logo umarbeiten könnte, sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2020)

Vorneweg, alle 3 finde ich nicht überwältigend.
Hab aber für Nr 2 gestimmt. Zur Nr 3 und dem Hecht wurde schon das Wichtigste geschrieben. Bei Nr 1 bin ich unschlüssig. Wirkt lieblos, altbacken und einseitig auf mich. Schriftzug und mal eben ein Einzelhaken angehängt. Die 2 gefällt mir wegen der modernen Erscheinung. Moderne verbindende Zeichnung von Haken und neutralem Fisch samt schlichtem Schriftzug. Auf's Angeln bezogen wären Haken und Fisch sogar "genderlike".


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auf's Angeln bezogen wären Haken und Fisch sogar "genderlike".


Jawoll. Ganz wichtig. Es gibt also keine echte Alternative zur 2.


----------



## ollidi (14. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß nicht... 
Logo 1 in oval und den Haken etwas schräg. Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Mir sieht das so alles irgendwie zu gerade aus.


----------



## Thomas. (14. Februar 2020)

hier im Forum sind ja einige kreative Köpfe unterwegs die mit Pinsel, Stift oder den PC umgehen können (ich kann beides nicht) vielleicht hauen die mal ihre eigen Kreation zum neuen Logo hier rein.


----------



## ollidi (14. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein wenig zu basteln.
Ist aber nur schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Schauen für mich alle aus, wie halt 0815 LOGOS aussehen, Wort und Zeichen beliebig ausstauschbar;
einzigartig für mich sind AKTIVE LOGOS, die Tätigkeit, Handeln ausstrahlen, Identifikation herstellen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Februar 2020)

sehr kreativ sind m.e. alle 3 vorschläge nicht!
wenn denn neu, dann aber richtig.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schauen für mich alle aus, wie halt 0815 LOGOS aussehen, Wort und Zeichen beliebig ausstauschbar;
> einzigartig für mich sind AKTIVE LOGOS, die Tätigkeit, Handeln ausstrahlen, Identifikation herstellen.


Willst du ein animierte GIF oder watt?


----------



## Floma (14. Februar 2020)

Das erste ist reduziert, hat aber einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert. Das finde ich wirklich ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Willst du ein animierte GIF oder watt?



Nein, das geht über dynamische Symbolik, die z.B. Bewegung impliziert oder Personen bei Tätigkeit zeigen; diesbezüglich ist das bisherige für mich besse als jeder der hier gezeigten Vorschläge.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, das geht über dynamische Symbolik, die z.B. Bewegung impliziert oder Personen bei Tätigkeit zeigen; diesbezüglich ist das bisherige für mich besse als jeder der hier gezeigten Vorschläge.


So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker, ich finde sowas piefig und altbacken, auch und vor allem im bisherigen Logo


----------



## Floma (14. Februar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein wenig zu basteln.
> Ist aber nur schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338560


Das ist halt zu unruhig um es bspw. im Header ständig und überall zu zeigen. Wenn man die Symmetrie auflöst, muss das sorgsam aufgefangen werden. Hier ist sowohl der Schriftzug linkslastig, als auch der Haken gedreht.... aber natürlich toll, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, deine Idee so zu zeigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker, ich finde sowas piefig und altbacken, auch und vor allem im bisherigen Logo



richtig, Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich ... 
aber auch das bisherige ließe sich in seiner Art moderner darstellen ....


----------



## ollidi (14. Februar 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> Das ist halt zu unruhig um es bspw. im Header ständig und überall zu zeigen.


Alles gut. Ich mag halt nur dieses steril gerade nicht unbedingt. Sicherlich kann man da viel mehr rausholen.
Dafür fehlt mir aber die Fantasie.


----------



## zandertex (14. Februar 2020)

da fehlt noch der vierte vorschlag....die drei sind eher nicht das gelbe vom ei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Alles gut. Ich mag halt nur dieses steril gerade nicht unbedingt. Sicherlich kann man da viel mehr rausholen.
> Dafür fehlt mir aber die Fantasie.



Steril gerade - das triffts ziemlich auf den Punkt. 

Analog zum Thema Auto;
Der Eine liebt den Golf - der Andere ergötzt sich an einem Volvo- Designstück... 

Ich hab nen Volvo


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jawoll. Ganz wichtig. Es gibt also keine echte Alternative zur 2.



Also gut, da es Dir so wichtig scheint, haue ich noch was dazu raus.
Bei 3 wirkt das Board zu sehr hervorgehoben da unterstrichen. Suggeriert das des Board als Institution zu wichtig erscheint gegenüber User und Themen, Austausch. Der Hecht wirkt bedrohlich, böse, grausam. Könnte bei Jugendlichen den selbigen Input geben wie die alten Geschichten über den bösen Wolf. So.
Die 1 rückt ebenfalls das Board ohne User in den Vordergrund. Schlimmer noch. Der Schriftzug ist umrandet von einem eckigen Kasten. Das erinnert an Schubladen, Schubladendenken und somit auch an Klischees. So.
Alles anders bei 2. Hier rückt sich der Schriftzug nicht in den Vordergrund. Im Gegenteil. Im Zentrum(dem Kreis) stehen User, Angler, Fisch und Themen, sinnbildlich vertreten durch Haken und Fisch. Haken und Fisch weißt auch auf fairen Umgang mit Natur und Ressourcen hin, da selbst gefangen(Haken U Einzelfisch) und nicht durch Industrienetze. Genaues Augenmerk aber bitte auf die Einheit von Fisch und Haken geben. Haken samt Fisch gleich Fang. ABER, der Fisch entgleitet aus dem Haken, vom Haken weg. Somit wird auch auf die Möglichkeit des Releasens hingewiesen, auf Fangfenster, auf die freie Entscheidung der Angler. Also erkennt man auch das Thema Nachhaltigkeit und Umgang mit den Ressourcen, allgemein mit der lieben Mutter Erde, welche auch wieder in dem Kreis erkannt werden kann. So  , mehr geht nicht.
Wenn es denn 2 wird, so bitte aber mit minimalistischen rippi Zeichen a'la TM.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2020)

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mich das Logo noch nie irgendwie beeindruckt, oder gar beeinflusst hat. Es war halt da und irgendeines wird auch immer da sein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also gut, da es Dir so wichtig scheint, haue ich noch was dazu raus.
> Bei 3 wirkt das Board zu sehr hervorgehoben da unterstrichen. Suggeriert das des Board als Institution zu wichtig erscheint gegenüber User und Themen, Austausch. Der Hecht wirkt bedrohlich, böse, grausam. Könnte bei Jugendlichen den selbigen Input geben wie die alten Geschichten über den bösen Wolf. So.
> Die 1 rückt ebenfalls das Board ohne User in den Vordergrund. Schlimmer noch. Der Schriftzug ist umrandet von einem eckigen Kasten. Das erinnert an Schubladen, Schubladendenken und somit auch an Klischees. So.
> Alles anders bei 2. Hier rückt sich der Schriftzug nicht in den Vordergrund. Im Gegenteil. Im Zentrum(dem Kreis) stehen User, Angler, Fisch und Themen, sinnbildlich vertreten durch Haken und Fisch. Haken und Fisch weißt auch auf fairen Umgang mit Natur und Ressourcen hin, da selbst gefangen(Haken U Einzelfisch) und nicht durch Industrienetze. Genaues Augenmerk aber bitte auf die Einheit von Fisch und Haken geben. Haken samt Fisch gleich Fang. ABER, der Fisch entgleitet aus dem Haken, vom Haken weg. Somit wird auch auf die Möglichkeit des Releasens hingewiesen, auf Fangfenster, auf die freie Entscheidung der Angler. Also erkennt man auch das Thema Nachhaltigkeit und Umgang mit den Ressourcen, allgemein mit der lieben Mutter Erde, welche auch wieder in dem Kreis erkannt werden kann. So  , mehr geht nicht.
> Wenn es denn 2 wird, so bitte aber mit minimalistischen rippi Zeichen a'la TM.


Sag ich doch. Genau so. 
Und noch was: Ich will auch das Zeug haben, was du nimmst. Unbedingt!!!


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Februar 2020)

Bei 2 musste ich direkt an eine Mamba denken, die sich breit macht, ihre Giftzähne tief in das Fleisch ihres bedauernswerten Opfers zu schlagen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Fishermen 
for the Peace.

jeder blöde haken und köder bekommt einen Englischen Namen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fishermen
> for the Peace.
> 
> jeder blöde haken und köder bekommt einen Englischen Namen.


Legendär. Bester Kommentar bis jetzt. Großartig. Und so unerwartet. Echt gut.


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnte bei Jugendlichen den selbigen Input geben wie die alten Geschichten über den bösen Wolf.


Die fangen dann an Counter Strike zu spielen und rennen bewaffnet durch sämtliche Schulen Deutschlands. 
Könnte auch passieren, dass die mit ner Axt auf Fischereiaufseher losgehen


----------



## rustaweli (15. Februar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die fangen dann an Counter Strike zu spielen und rennen bewaffnet durch sämtliche Schulen Deutschlands.
> Könnte auch passieren, dass die mit ner Axt auf Fischereiaufseher losgehen



Ja, ist schon ne böse, traurige und vor allem ernste(!) Welt.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2020)

Ich sehe das haargenau wie ihr. 
sinngemäß gilt-> Man muss genau hinschauen, ob es noch ein Logo für das Anglerboard ist oder die verdeckte Planung dazu jugendliche Axtwerfer, die auf Fischereiaufseher losgehen, zu generieren. Deshalb müssen wir die Angler-Szene stärker in den Blick nehmen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2020)

Was ich für mich so aus den letzten paar Postings ziehe? 

Die Erkenntnis, dass "Digital-Detox" nicht nur ein Modebegriff ist...


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2020)

Da das "Anglerboard" schon länger nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war und stattdessen immer mehr zu einem "Laberboard" mutiert, fehlt da noch ein "Labersmilie".


----------



## Eggi 1 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich habe für Logo Nr. 2 abgestimmt.

Begründung:
Logo 1: Nur ein Angelhaken
Logo 3: Nur ein Hecht (es gibt ja auch noch andere Fische)
Logo 2: Mit Angelhaken und neutralem Fisch vereint


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2020)

logo eins wäre vielleicht nur mit schriftzug und haken besser
(also ohne balken /rahmen)


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Da das "Anglerboard" schon länger nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war und stattdessen immer mehr zu einem "Laberboard" mutiert, fehlt da noch ein "Labersmilie".


Das ausgerechnet du dich darüber beschwerst...


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2020)

Ich habe für die 1 gestimmt, obwohl es mir eigentlich egal ist wie die neue Verpackung aussieht, letztendlich kommt es doch auf den Inhalt an.
Wegen mir hätte es auch bei der alten Variante bleiben können, neu ist nämlich nicht zwingend besser!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe für die 1 gestimmt, obwohl es mir eigentlich egal ist wie die neue Verpackung aussieht, letztendlich kommt es doch auf den Inhalt an.
> Wegen mir hätte es auch bei der alten Variante bleiben können, neu ist nämlich nicht zwingend besser!
> 
> Jürgen


Das stimmt, aber alt ist es eben auch nicht. Ich finde es rückwirkend betrachtet endkrass btw das Thomas und Franz den Laden über Jahre zu zweit geschmissen habe, wenn ich mal gucke mit was für Women und Menpower RuR hier werkeln. Klar dass man sich dann um die technische Infrastruktur nur sehr bedingt kümmern konnte. Das alte Logo finde ich grausig, Nummer 1von den neuen okay - ich finde es nett dass wir gefragt werden aber unter dem Strich ist es egal


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> endkrass btw das Thomas und Franz den Laden über Jahre zu zweit geschmissen habe,



Na da waren schon ein paar mehr Leute beteiligt, z.B. Jose, der regelmäßig die Nachtschicht geschoben hat.
Heute braucht es das nicht mehr, des Nachts geht das Board schlafen, war auch damals viel mehr Traffic hier.
Aber es ist schon richtig, der redaktionelle Teil lag immer bei Franz und in der Hauptsache bei Thomas.
Allerdings weine ich dieser Zeit nicht nach, denn besonders in den letzten Jahren wurde der Chef (Thomas) dann immer demagogischer, mit diktatorischen Anflügen.
Dagegen weht hier inzwischen der Wind einer relativen (Rede)Freiheit!

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es rückwirkend betrachtet endkrass btw das Thomas und Franz den Laden über Jahre zu zweit geschmissen habe, wenn ich mal gucke mit was für Women und Menpower RuR hier werkeln.



Das kann ich zu 100 Prozent unterschreiben. Die müssen im AB gelebt haben. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass wir jetzt alle nicht Vollzeit nur fürs AB da sein können, da wir mit Heft- und Videoproduktion, etc. schon reichlich zu tun haben. Ohne die Unterstützung der Mods und die Bereitschaft der Mannschaft, auch über die gängigen Arbeitszeiten hinaus tätig zu werden (auf deutsch: unbezahlte Überstunden) ginge das schon mal gleich gar nicht. Da ist schon sehr viel Herzblut dabei. Ist zwar OFF-TOPIC, aber trotzdem an der Stelle an alle, die hier zum Gelingen beitragen, ein ganz HERZLICHES DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## sprogoe (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ausgerechnet du dich darüber beschwerst...


Ich beschwere mich nicht, ich stelle fest.
Wenn man sieht, wie viele User von früher; die echt sinnvolle Beiträge geleistet haben; sich überhaupt nicht mehr zu Wort melden und wie viele hochinteressante 
Threat ´s überhaupt keine Beachtung mehr finden, sich stattdessen unendlich in zum Teil kindischen Laberthreat´s ausgelassen wird, fragt man sich doch echt, was ist aus dem AB eigentlich geworden und wohin soll das führen.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na da waren schon ein paar mehr Leute beteiligt, z.B. Jose, der regelmäßig die Nachtschicht geschoben hat.
> Heute braucht es das nicht mehr, des Nachts geht das Board schlafen, war auch damals viel mehr Traffic hier.
> Aber es ist schon richtig, der redaktionelle Teil lag immer bei Franz und in der Hauptsache bei Thomas.
> Allerdings weine ich dieser Zeit nicht nach, denn besonders in den letzten Jahren wurde der Chef (Thomas) dann immer demagogischer, mit diktatorischen Anflügen.
> ...


Ich meine ja nichtmal die Modarbeit (ohne diese schmälern zu wollen!) Sondern eben redaktionell und technisch. Ich trauere der alten Zeit auch nicht hinterher, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen spass gemacht hat, Thomas zu trollen


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich nicht, ich stelle fest.
> Wenn man sieht, wie viele User von früher; die echt sinnvolle Beiträge geleistet haben; sich überhaupt nicht mehr zu Wort melden und wie viele hochinteressante
> Threat ´s überhaupt keine Beachtung mehr finden, sich stattdessen unendlich in zum Teil *kindischen* Laberthreat´s ausgelassen wird, fragt man sich doch echt, was ist aus dem AB eigentlich geworden und wohin soll das führen.


Und nochmal: dass ausgerechnet du dich darüber beschwerst


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Das AB wird sich finden.

auch ein DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen spass gemacht hat, Thomas zu trollen



Ich hab das eher umgekehrt empfunden, also Thomas trollt mich!
So wurden beispielsweise zum Schluss hin immer wieder Beiträge von mir gelöscht, ohne irgendeine Begründung , wenn es dem Herrn nicht in den Kram gepasst hat.
Die absolute Härte war da mal ein Thread von ihm, wo er behauptete dass eine 0,25er Mono zum Wallerangeln ausreicht,, weil doch angeblich keine Rute mehr Gegenwehr aufbringen kann?
Diesen Schwachsinn konnte ich natürlich nicht unkommentiert lassen.
Ergebnis war, da wurden alleine drei meiner Beiträge von ihm ins Nirvana geschickt, wohlgemerkt ohne Begründung!

Jürgen


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2020)

Hier haben jetzt ein paar Beiträge nicht wirklich etwas mit der Logoauswahl zu tun.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich nicht, ich stelle fest.
> Wenn man sieht, wie viele User von früher; die echt sinnvolle Beiträge geleistet haben; sich überhaupt nicht mehr zu Wort melden und wie viele hochinteressante
> Threat ´s überhaupt keine Beachtung mehr finden, sich stattdessen unendlich in zum Teil kindischen Laberthreat´s ausgelassen wird, fragt man sich doch echt, was ist aus dem AB eigentlich geworden und wohin soll das führen.


Früher war immer alles besser. 

Werner Schneider, auch alt und schon tot, hat sinngemäß bemerkt, dass man nur lange  genug warten müsse, damit aus einer bescheidenen Gegenwart eine Gute Alte Zeit wird. Und der hat als Österreicher gewußt, wovon er spricht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Früher war immer alles besser.
> 
> Werner Schneider, auch alt und schon tot, hat sinngemäß bemerkt, dass man nur lange  genug warten müsse, damit aus einer bescheidenen Gegenwart eine Gute Alte Zeit wird. Und der hat als Österreicher gewußt, wovon er spricht!




Ich finde die Gegenwart hier nicht bescheiden,
sondern nur die LOGO Vorschläge.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Das alte Logo war auch kein Brüller und mit dem haben wir es bald 20 Jahre ausgehalten.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Außerdem kenne ich nur die aktuelle Gegenwart und die könnte durchaus schlechter sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das alte Logo war auch kein Brüller und mit dem haben wir es bald 20 Jahre ausgehalten.



Das ist, generell gesagt, kein Grund, etwas neues nicht besser zu machen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Das
wir müssen uns neu erfinden.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Ich werde keinen daran hindern!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

Ich erinnere mich an die Diskussionen beim Deutschen Jagdverband vor etlichen Jahren. Dort haben die die Hauptversammlung über den neuen Entwurf abstimmen lassen - da kochte der Saal! Zig Wortmeldungen, zig Meinungen von "warum müssen wir überhaupt was ändern" bis hin zu "wir müssen jetzt viel radikaler ALLES ändern" mit allen Abstufungen dazwischen. Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Daher bitte nur für Option 4 stimmen, wenn Ihr den Rest wirklich kacke findet. Beim DJV wurde schließlich doch für den vorgelegten Vorschlag gestimmt. Heute ist das Logo kein Thema mehr, alle arbeiten damit und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele gar nicht mehr sagen könnten, wie das alte aussah ...


----------



## rippi (16. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an die Diskussionen beim Deutschen Jagdverband vor etlichen Jahren. Dort haben die die Hauptversammlung über den neuen Entwurf abstimmen lassen - da kochte der Saal! Zig Wortmeldungen, zig Meinungen von "warum müssen wir überhaupt was ändern" bis hin zu "wir müssen jetzt viel radikaler ALLES ändern" mit allen Abstufungen dazwischen. Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Daher bitte nur für Option 4 stimmen, wenn Ihr den Rest wirklich kacke findet. Beim DJV wurde schließlich doch für den vorgelegten Vorschlag gestimmt. Heute ist das Logo kein Thema mehr, alle arbeiten damit und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele gar nicht mehr sagen könnten, wie das alte aussah ...


Und bald solltet ihr die Bogenjagd legalisieren. Bekannt als die sportmännischste und weidmännischste Art der Jagd.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Februar 2020)

Nr. 3 erinnert mich stark an das Logo von der Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch".


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nr. 3 erinnert mich stark an das Logo von der Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch".


Nr. 1 an fishing king, nur durch das bisschen grün ist es hübscher
bleibt ja nur noch 2 übrig.
mal was anderes, muss das weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Grund ? ein wenig heller würde Nr2 schon interessanter machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Nr. 1 an fishing king, nur durch das bisschen grün ist es hübscher
> bleibt ja nur noch 2 übrig.
> mal was anderes, muss das weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Grund ? ein wenig heller würde Nr2 schon interessanter machen



Edith: Logos im nächsten Beitrag zusammengefügt.


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, das dass gewählte Logo ohne eigenen Hintergrund im Browser dargestellt wird (ausgeschnitten als png).
> 
> Btw: Das Fishing-King Logo sieht nicht so pralle im Header aus!
> 
> ...



endlich mal ein kreativer Kopf, kannst du das bitte auch mit den anderen auch mal tun


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> endlich mal ein kreativer Kopf, kannst du das bitte auch mit den anderen auch mal tun


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

@Fantastic Fishing: Du bist ein Tier! Herzlichen Dank. Sieht cool aus. Grundsätzlich kann man mit den Farben eines Logos spielen. Meistens werden Standards festgelegt, was man mit einem Logo machen darf (Farben, Untergrund, etc.) und was eben nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

Und wenn ich es so sehe, könnte ich mit dem 2. auch sehr gut leben. Nur das dritte geht nach wie vor gar nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

@Fantastic Fishing besten DANK 1A, könntest du vielleicht auch das noch mal? bitte  


ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein wenig zu basteln.
> Ist aber nur schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338560


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich es so sehe, stehe ich immer noch auf die 1


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2020)

Hmm, das ist noch schlimmer als gedacht. 
Lasst doch das alte, und macht nur die Männeken weg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Das alte Logo modernisieren:

Die Angler lassen, aber einen Mann und eine Frau, ganz gendergerecht  ,vll etwas dynamischer dargestellt, , den Schriftzug "Das Anglerboard" modernen gestylt; würde aktiv und modern aussehen, den Wiedererkennungswert behalten, hebt sich von den Bausteinlogos 0815 ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing besten DANK 1A, könntest du vielleicht auch das noch mal? bitte


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

Das letzte sieht gut aus, ist mir dann aber doch zu nah an Fishing King


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das letzte sieht gut aus, ist mir dann aber doch zu nah an Fishing King



Dann muss Fishing King halt das Logo wechseln. 

(Widerhaken sitzt außen, typische amerikanische Vorlage  )


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

wenn man bei Logo Nr 2 (Hakenfisch) den Kreis weglassen würde den Hakenfisch dann Spiegelverkehrt und daraus ein D basteln( aus dem Hakenfisch)  für Das Anglerbord könnte vielleicht auch gut aussehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn man bei Logo Nr 2 (Hakenfisch) den Kreis weglassen würde den Hakenfisch dann Spiegelverkehrt und daraus ein D basteln( aus dem Hakenfisch)  für Das Anglerbord könnte vielleicht auch gut aussehen



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Wahl eines Logos ohnehin die schwierigste Entscheidung. Der Schriftzug muss ja nicht nur zum Forum, sondern auch zu den Social Medias, Youtube und XYZ passen. Einfach ist das Thema nicht, soviel steht fest.


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Wahl eines Logos ohnehin die schwierigste Entscheidung. Der Schriftzug muss ja nicht nur zum Forum, sondern auch zu den Social Medias, Youtube und XYZ passen. Einfach ist das Thema nicht, soviel steht fest.


das alles für ein Logo?
wie gut das ich von all dem keinen Plan habe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das alles für ein Logo?
> wie gut das ich von all dem keinen Plan habe



Corporate Identity, dafür verbraten die Global Player jährlich Millionenbeträge. Das Logo ist halt der visuelle Anker einer Seite, bringt Aufmerksamkeit und Klicks. Ich sehe die Thematik aber auch nicht soooo bedeutend wichtig. Liefert eine Plattform guten Content, kannst du auch animierte Strichmännchen über den Desktop laufen lassen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2020)

Stimmt, sehe ich genauso. Wird manchmal zuviel Bohei gemacht. Das Logo muss aber tatsächlich auf allen Kanälen funktionieren.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338686
> Anhang anzeigen 338687
> Anhang anzeigen 338688



Wenn man die Logos so sieht, bin ich immer noch bei der ersten Variante. Vielleicht könnte man die Schrift noch etwas fetten - ähnlich wie beim zweiten. Mir gefällt es! Und es wertet das ganze Anglerboard deutlich auf!


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

2 erinnert mich an das Thundercats Logo


----------



## Nemo (17. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das alte Logo modernisieren:
> 
> Die Angler lassen, aber einen Mann und eine Frau, ganz gendergerecht  ,vll etwas dynamischer dargestellt, , den Schriftzug "Das Anglerboard" modernen gestylt; würde aktiv und modern aussehen, den Wiedererkennungswert behalten, hebt sich von den Bausteinlogos 0815 ab.



Das Fass würde ich nicht aufmachen. Sonst müssen da männliche, weibliche, diverse, große, kleine, dicke, dünne, helle, dunkle, alte, junge, blinde, (jeweils) mit und ohne Gehhilfe und Rollstuhl ausgerüstete Angler/-innen abgebildet werden, sonst ist das diskriminierend.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2020)

es möge bleiben , wie es ist

Das <Ding heißt Angler Board - also Angler und nicht "verbogener Angelha(c)ken" oder sonst wie .
Ob das- der die  das- Angler sind- ist mir Wurscht oder in diesem Falle -Fisch-

Angler sind vom Grundverständnis her Mensch und das sollte erhalten bleiben! von mir aus gern vergrößert und noch mehr im Mittelpunkt

Hauptsache es bleibt Angler -- board und das steht im Mittelpunkt und nicht R&R Nachnutzungsartikel werbe dings bums , sorry
Mich halten hier "alte Friends" also Menschen - gelle. Auch wenn die zumindest zum Teil jünger als ich sind;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2020)

Nemo schrieb:


> Das Fass würde ich nicht aufmachen. Sonst müssen da männliche, weibliche, diverse, große, kleine, dicke, dünne, helle, dunkle, alte, junge, blinde, (jeweils) mit und ohne Gehhilfe und Rollstuhl ausgerüstete Angler/-innen abgebildet werden, sonst ist das diskriminierend.



Das klingt witzig, aber ist bezüglich Diskriminierungsdenken nicht zutreffend. Ausführungen dazu erspare ich.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Nehmt doch einfach einen großen schwarzen Punkt. Dann kann sich jeder selber interpretieren, was er darin sehen möchte.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nehmt doch einfach einen großen schwarzen Punkt. Dann kann sich jeder selber interpretieren, was er darin sehen möchte.



oder die "ostfriesische Nationalflagge à la Otto Waalkes": weißer Adler auf weißem Grund!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Februar 2020)

Logo Nummer 1 ist mit Sicherheit das Modernste von den dreien, ich tendiere zur Nummer zwei weil der Haken so einprägsam ist, das er auch ohne den Schriftzug wiedererkannt werden könnte bzw. für sich selbst stehen könnt wenn Ihr an der Idee weiterarbeitet.


----------



## Nemo (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Legst du auf das Deppenapostroph gesteigerten Wert?





rippi schrieb:


> Ja muss ich, weil "rippis" meiner Meunung nach nicht so schön aussähe.



Als elegante und gütliche Lösung könnte man die hessische Variante nehmen:
"Dem rippi sein Anglerboard"

Habe übrigens für 1. gestimmt. Finde das einfach stimmig.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2020)

Nemo schrieb:


> Als elegante und gütliche Lösung könnte man die hessische Variante nehmen:
> "Dem rippi sein Anglerboard"
> 
> Habe übrigens für 1. gestimmt. Finde das einfach stimmig.


Müsste es nicht "Dem rippi ihm sein Anglerboard" heissen?


----------



## oberfranke (17. Februar 2020)

Mich hat das alte Logo überhaupt nicht gestört, aber gut wenn ihr meint dann entwerft halt ein neues. 
Bei allen Vorschlägen müsst/solltet ihr nochmal nachbessern. Der Brüller sind alle drei nicht. 

Deshalb habe ich für Vorchlag 4 gestimmt. 

Muss den unbedingt ein Haken drauf- 
Könnte ja auch ne Pose oder ne Rute sein.


----------



## phirania (17. Februar 2020)

Nr 3 noch vorne einen Friedfisch zuordnen wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## BastE (17. Februar 2020)

Jetzt habe ich auch nochmal gebastelt. Finde Logo 2 immer noch am besten, würde es aber etwas anpassen.
( @Fantastic Fishing ,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich hab mir mal deine Vorlage geliehen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Februar 2020)

BastE schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch nochmal gebastelt. Finde Logo 2 immer noch am besten, würde es aber etwas anpassen.
> ( @Fantastic Fishing ,
> 
> 
> ...



Grüß dich, kein Problem und gute Arbeit.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Logo Nr. 2 an die Hutnadeln und Hutfliegen, die man früher auf den letzten Seiten der Kataloge fand... "für den zünftigen Fischerhut, aber auch als Ehrengaben geeignet." - Silber gibt's ab 20 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Goldfasane entsprechend ab 50 Jahre, aber mit Ehrenurkunde und geschmacklosem Bierkrug vom Präsi auf der JHV würdevoll überreicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Februar 2020)

@Andal: Stimmt. Als Geschäftsführer des Jagdverbands habe ich gemerkt, wie wichtig solche Urkunden sind. Wehe, da wurde mal eine vergessen! Ich bin insgesamt immer noch bei der 1. Mir gefallen auch andere Versionen, aber mit Nr. 1 kann ich nach wie vor sehr, sehr gut leben. Sehen knapp 45 % bislang glücklicherweise genauso


----------



## juergent60 (18. Februar 2020)

Mir persönlich ist das shit equal.....schreibe wenig, lese viel und denk mir meinen Teil


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Februar 2020)

ertstmal großen Dank an FF. Wenn ich nun die ganzen Logos, eingebettet ins Forum sehe, dann ist mein Favorit ganz  klar die Nr. 1!


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

Also persönlich bevorzuge ich mittlerweile die Schleie als Logo.


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Also persönlich bevorzuge ich mittlerweile die Schleie als Logo.


Das war auch mein Gedanke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Februar 2020)

Zugegeben, mir gefallen alle unerwartet gut. Schlicht, dezent aber ordentlich.
Ich glaube das Symbol bei Logo 2 gefällt mir ganz gut, weshalb ich dieses fast schon favorisieren würde. Vor allem auch, weil es alleine ohne Schriftzug stehen und gut aussehen kann.


----------



## blassauge (19. Februar 2020)

Warum muss immer alles neu, modern und angepasst sein. Warum nicht ganz im Sinne "War schon immer so" alles beim Bewährten belassen? Ich erinnere mich da an die Modernisierung der "Kinderschokolade"...der kleine Bub auf der Packung...das war schon immer so...und dann kam einer auf die Idee da etwas zu modernisieren. Schlimm war das. Und dann kommen da noch die die meinen dass auf das Logo noch eine Frau, ein Kind und ein Rollstuhlfahrer müssen ​(alle aber auch in allen derzeit modernen Geschlechtszuordnungen bzw. Tendenzen). Als nächstes kommt noch eine Abstimmung über eine geschlechtsneutrale neue Homepage (...ww.angler*innen(m/w/d)-board*innen.de oder besser .com weil es dann nicht so Heimatbezogen klingt).
Ich weiß ich habe absichtlich etwas übertrieben. Was ich eigentlich meine ist, dass ich dafür bin dass das alte so bestehen bleibt. Dass wir auch noch in vielen Jahren unseren Enkeln erklären, dass dieses Logo schon viele Jahre Bestand hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2020)

blassauge schrieb:


> Warum muss immer alles neu, modern und angepasst sein. Warum nicht ganz im Sinne "War schon immer so" alles beim Bewährten belassen? Ich erinnere mich da an die Modernisierung der "Kinderschokolade"...der kleine Bub auf der Packung...das war schon immer so...und dann kam einer auf die Idee da etwas zu modernisieren. Schlimm war das. Und dann kommen da noch die die meinen dass auf das Logo noch eine Frau, ein Kind und ein Rollstuhlfahrer
> müssen
> (alle aber auch in allen derzeit modernen Geschlechtszuordnungen bzw. Tendenzen). Als nächstes kommt noch eine Abstimmung über eine geschlechtsneutrale neue Homepage (...ww.angler*innen(m/w/d)-board*innen.de oder besser .com weil es dann nicht so Heimatbezogen klingt).
> Ich weiß ich habe absichtlich etwas übertrieben. Was ich eigentlich meine ist, dass ich dafür bin dass das alte so bestehen bleibt. Dass wir auch noch in vielen Jahren unseren Enkeln erklären, dass dieses Logo schon viele Jahre Bestand hat.


Da hast du recht! Ich fand es auch ganz schlimm, als der Aderlass durch Penicillin verdrängt wurde. Am besten das Internet ganz abschalten und wir schlagen unsere Wäsche am Fluss mit Steinen um sie sauber zu machen, dann braucht es auch kein neues Logo...
I


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2020)

blassauge schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich meine ist, dass ich dafür bin dass das alte so bestehen bleibt. Dass wir auch noch in vielen Jahren unseren Enkeln erklären, dass dieses Logo schon viele Jahre Bestand hat.



Der letzte Enkel hat sich für Instagram entschieden, da ist das Logo moderner.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

Na und?! Das Anglerboard ist jetzt auch auf Insta. Mit altem Logo.


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

Kann man das Schleienlogo von FF noch mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen?   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Symbol bei Logo 2 gefällt mir ganz gut, weshalb ich dieses fast schon favorisieren würde. Vor allem auch, weil es alleine ohne Schriftzug stehen und gut aussehen kann.



Mir kam grade der Gedanke, dass Logo 1 in verkürzter Form auch als kompaktes Erkennungszeichen stehen könnte: Statt dem ganzen Wort einfach nur "AB" in den Kasten setzen und mit dem Haken versehen. Klein, kompakt und durch den markanten Haken bleibt der Wiedererkennungswert hoch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kann man das Schleienlogo von FF noch mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich wäre ja für eine Grundel.


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Grundel.


Was willst du denn mit einer Grundel?  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit einer Grundel?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ein Grundelforum?


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Zugegeben, Grundeln sind bisweilen lästig.

Aber die Grundel an sich ist ein schöner Fisch. Sehenswert vom Äußeren, Verhalten, der Beherztheit und nicht zu Letzt ein guter Köder. Und wer mag, findet in ihr auch ein Schmankerl für den Teller.


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Februar 2020)

Wo war die Schleie?

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: Logo Zwei geht gar nicht, viel zu räuberisch!


----------



## sprogoe (20. Februar 2020)

Für mich Logo 1 mit dem Schriftzug darunter:

*"Weniger Blau, mehr Bla."*


----------

